
Motivating Employees without Fear - runesoerensen
http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/01/ask-yc-motivating-without-fear/
======
taurath
This is a list I want to send to many of my past managers on why
communications matters. When you don't communicate even your top performers
get antsy and leave.

------
blainesch
This startup sounds like a horrible place to work. They should aim to use a
carrot, not a stick. Every employee is rightfully scared, and is hopefully
thinking of finding another place to work.

If they offered incentives for meeting or passing their sales goals, they
would be much more motivated. Compared to be scared of losing their job just
because they missed a goal. There should always be the option to fail, even
for non-tech.

------
minimaxir
Why is the YC partner kept anonymous? Interesting editorial decision.

~~~
loyalelectron
We went back and forth about it. We ended up doing it this way for
consistency's sake, since the questions are anonymized and different partners
will be answering different ones. But this might change. I think it could make
more sense for the partners to sign their names.

~~~
loyalelectron
Update: We decided to add names after all, including to this first one! This
first Ask YC answer was from Kevin Hale.

------
joshguthrie
"And that, kids, is how I quit my previous job."

